# job experience



## tallone300 (Sep 23, 2009)

Does anyone know how I can get my foot in the door for a medical coding position?  I have my CPC-A certification.  Everyone says 3-5 years experience.  Well how are you suppose to get that when nobody and I mean nobody will even give you an interview or the chance to get the experience.   

Thanks,
Ann:


----------

